# 5 Month Old Videos



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I could be wrong but I think that tail is going to be a big obstacle to over come in the AKC show ring. 

pr


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a bit hard to see movement since the videos are pretty short - try and get some longer ones and let her move out more freely without keeping the leash so tight - you are affecting her front movement by keeping her a little strung up.
The tail is extremely short, even for a pet dock. Show tails are often left even longer. It will be very hard to get any kind of a pom on that tail and it will affect the balance in her look when scissored. Who is the breeder? Did she know you wanted to show her? Did she do the tails herself or did she have a vet do them? I can't imagine a breeder taking a tail that short.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, her tail is docked too short. While I have no doubt she's a lovely pet, I would not show her in AKC. If you are interested in learning the ropes of showing, I suggest hanging around here a bit, attending some AKC shows and meeting some people who are involved in showing, learn as much as you can and then go out and find a nice show quality poodle.


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Eclipse said:


> It's a bit hard to see movement since the videos are pretty short - try and get some longer ones and let her move out more freely without keeping the leash so tight - you are affecting her front movement by keeping her a little strung up.
> The tail is extremely short, even for a pet dock. Show tails are often left even longer. It will be very hard to get any kind of a pom on that tail and it will affect the balance in her look when scissored. Who is the breeder? Did she know you wanted to show her? Did she do the tails herself or did she have a vet do them? I can't imagine a breeder taking a tail that short.


She came from a breeder in Michigan who breeds for service dogs. The service dog organization has vets who do all of the pre ownership vetting. I'm guessing they took the tails so short so that the pups who ended up service dogs wouldn't have issues with wheelchairs and doors...


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I would really have the breeder reconsider who she is allowing the service dog organization to use as a vet as far as doing the docking. Many vets have no clue as to how to properly account for the future size of the dog when doing the dock. 

Also, there is absolutely NO need to have the tails docked this short. My older girl (6/12) is taking the TDI test next month and has been to nursing homes on a number of informal visits where people have been in wheelchairs. My younger girl was to my dad's rehab facility a number of times when she was 4-6 months old when her tail looked too long as she had yet to grow into it. No issues at all. Think about it, how many therapy dogs visiting nursing homes, hospitals, etc. are Goldens, Labs, or other naturally long tailed breeds. How many service dogs are the same breeds. Their natural tails are much longer than what a properly docked poodle tail of any variety should be and they do just fine.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think she's very pretty. I also agree with CharismaticMillie. Start hanging out at shows and take a few handling classes (no reason not to use her to learn everything you can). Maybe find a mentor to help you learn about show grooming, etc. 

How about you train her for AKC performance events - OB, tracking, agility, etc. That'll really help you get involved and meeting people. It also get you an introduction to all the possible venues of the dog world. Showing is fun, but performance events rock. lol

What about, just for grins and giggles, doing some UKC events, too? Why not, there's a whole 'nuther, big, wide world of doggie things to enjoy. 

BTW, did I mention, she's very pretty.


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Eclipse said:


> I would really have the breeder reconsider who she is allowing the service dog organization to use as a vet as far as doing the docking. Many vets have no clue as to how to properly account for the future size of the dog when doing the dock.
> 
> Also, there is absolutely NO need to have the tails docked this short. My older girl (6/12) is taking the TDI test next month and has been to nursing homes on a number of informal visits where people have been in wheelchairs. My younger girl was to my dad's rehab facility a number of times when she was 4-6 months old when her tail looked too long as she had yet to grow into it. No issues at all. Think about it, how many therapy dogs visiting nursing homes, hospitals, etc. are Goldens, Labs, or other naturally long tailed breeds. How many service dogs are the same breeds. Their natural tails are much longer than what a properly docked poodle tail of any variety should be and they do just fine.


I agree that they are way too short, I like long docks. My other Standard has a gorgeous long docked tail, but is CKC and theres no CKC shows anywhere near Ohio


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

I think she is gorgeous!
For the movement she needs more leash and also she could go a little faster.

About the tail docking...
I just don't understand why poodles are still docked. They are not used as hunting dogs anymore so what is the purpose of it?

And yes I'm very sorry for you and your gorgeous girl but her tail is docked way to short.
The only thing you can do is as soon as her hair is full enough (and doesn't flop down anymore) leave a nice (little) round ball/pom at the very end of her tail so it looks longer...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You will not be able to show that tail in the AKC ring. There must be balance of tail and neck. Most are a lot longer!!! I typically only dock 1/4 of the tail off. Even if she had a tail, she carries it out at about the 2 to 3 o'clock position. It needs to be carried high, 12 o'clock and no more then 1 o'clock. As for movement, she has decent reach and drive but she lifts the front. She could probably do really nice in performance. As for UKC conformation shows, she still doesn't have enough tail. You really do need to hang out at shows and talk to other Owner/handlers and pro handlers.


----------

